# Calling all prayer warriors for AmandaM's daughter!



## Spurhunter1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Brooklyn needs your prayers right now, please say a special prayer for her and her family!


----------



## bigbrannew (Jan 13, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 14, 2010)

they have mine !!!


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Jan 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Jan 14, 2010)

sent


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jan 14, 2010)

I know she has a million friends on here, they still need slots of prayers folks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine are added with others. May God Bless.


----------



## jkoch (Jan 14, 2010)

Add mine.


----------



## LLove (Jan 14, 2010)

Amanda asked me to spread the word that Brookelyn is doing fine! She's in recovery now and they'll be there another 5days (i don't have a room number yet). The Dr said they'll continue to do a blood workup everyday, and in a few days they'll do another CT scan to see if another surgery will be needed. She's going to keep me posted and I'll keep updating here for her.  Keep them in your prayers!!


----------



## LLove (Jan 14, 2010)

ok.. SUPER quick update lol.. 

Brookelyn Mischler is in Scottish Rite Atlanta, room 203. And if you're thinking like me, her favorite color is Pink! 




and for the record i want to say now how unhappy i am that drs have had a 2yo on morphine for consecutive days.   they better find a way to get her off of it safely without any DTs.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2010)

prayers said


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2010)

LLove said:


> Amanda asked me to spread the word that Brookelyn is doing fine! She's in recovery now and they'll be there another 5days (i don't have a room number yet). The Dr said they'll continue to do a blood workup everyday, and in a few days they'll do another CT scan to see if another surgery will be needed. She's going to keep me posted and I'll keep updating here for her.  Keep them in your prayers!!





LLove said:


> ok.. SUPER quick update lol..
> 
> Brookelyn Mischler is in Scottish Rite Atlanta, room 203. And if you're thinking like me, her favorite color is Pink!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update LL,    for all involved!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

Prayers sent for the Mishler family.


----------



## LLove (Jan 14, 2010)

thursday night update ::

Ok as of 9:45 they were laying down with her trying to get her to sleep. She did really well today though! After recovery she was able to get up and walk around a little bit and she was able to eat some!! Heres hoping the super fast recovery will keep up and she can go home early!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 15, 2010)

Its a privledge.


----------



## LLove (Jan 15, 2010)

update Fri @ 1pm :: The blood work this morning came back still showing infection. They're continuing to give her antibiotics through her IV today. Tomorrow if the blood work still shows infection then depending on how her WBC (white blood cell) count is, that will determine how they treat. If her WBC is low they're going to try to continue to ... See Moregive her antibiotics until its all gone. But if the WBC count is high they're going to have to talk about going back in for another surgery to cut it out.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 15, 2010)

Prayers continue for Brookelyn and family.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the updates LLove.


----------



## LLove (Jan 15, 2010)

of course  




Also Amanda is in MUUUUUUUUUUCH better spirits! She was really out of it with stress and worry the last couple days but after how well Brookelyn did yesterday afternoon Amanda is actually smiling and can laugh now. I'm not sure how she'll take it now that they know theres still some infection left, but she's definitely doing better than she has been.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I cant imagine what this is like. My youngest daughter only had tubes put in her ears, and it was hard on me...but Im a wimp.


----------



## LLove (Jan 16, 2010)

Her WBC went down today!! She still isn't quite ready to go home yet but it'll probably cut down the 5 days she was supposed to have to stay there. Hopefully she'll be able to go home Sunday night!!! (YAY! now i wont get lost driving around Atlanta tomorrow night! ) Anyways, they still won't know whats causing the bacteria for another day or two until some tests come back, apparently it was a lot more complex than they originally thought. But Brookelyn is handling it really well so they're hopeful that they won't have to keep her much longer and maybe when she's at home where she's more comfortable she'll bounce back quicker!!


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 16, 2010)

Prayers sent for Brooklyn and the family.  Also praying for guidance for the doctors.

Thanks for the update, LLove.


----------



## Mackey (Jan 16, 2010)

LLove,
I'm still prayin, but what happened? I'm kinda in the dark.


----------



## LLove (Jan 17, 2010)

Mackey said:


> LLove,
> I'm still prayin, but what happened? I'm kinda in the dark.



Brookelyn is AmandaM's 2yo daughter. Last week they found a mass on her neck that went from the base of her skull and wrapped around the side of her neck. At the hospital they said she needed emergency surgery and had her transferred to Scottish Rite. When they got there they got her stabilized on painkillers and said since her vitals were fine, they could wait til the next morning for her surgery. Well then of course in true hospital fashion it got pushed off till that afternoon. So they went in through the back of her throat and cut out most of it and drained the bacteria around it. Luckily that afternoon she felt good enough to get up for a little while and was even able to eat something (which completely amazed me since they went in through her thoat!) So yesterday morning when they did the blood work it came back still showing infection.. so they decided to give the antibiotics one more day and if the wbc were still elevated they were going to have to talk about another surgery to cut more out. But thankfully this morning when they did her blood work up the wbc were lower (meaning the infection is going away) so they were  going to keep her and continue giving her the antibiotics in the hospital till the infection is completely gone but then they said this afternoon that she miiiiiiiiight be able to come home tomorrow night. Originally they said she wouldn't be able to come home until at least Tuesday so this would be a huge step up for her. 

annnnnd i think thats all of it!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 17, 2010)

first I've seen on this hope she's OK-- that Hospital is TOP NOTCH as far as my nursing experience is--- so hopefully she will be home real soon eddy


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Scary stuff if you have had kids I tell ya......God is good!


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 17, 2010)

Continued prayers being sent. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 17, 2010)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 17, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 17, 2010)

Little Brookelyn was released from the hospital this afternoon!!!! This morning her blood work came back showing her WBC was continuing to go down so they decided to let me bring her home on oral antibiotics. She will have a check up next week to check her blood again and make sure the infection is continuing to go away for good. Thank you all for your thoughts and continued prayers for my little angel. It really means the world to me. 


Dear LL,

Don't forget not to go see those movies without me or I'll have to kick your trashy butt.  

K, thx 
Amanda


----------



## LLove (Jan 17, 2010)

5-2!  .. thats all you get!


----------



## Elbow (Jan 17, 2010)

Prayers sent. So sad...but glad to hear she is going to be okay!
Hang in there Amanda,
El


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 17, 2010)

1st I've heard too, prayers sent to the family !


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 18, 2010)

LLove said:


> 5-2!  .. thats all you get!





omg it's sooooo a 5-2 day  I can't get off my butt


Thank you elbow and hut


----------



## jkoch (Jan 18, 2010)

Prayers still being sent.


----------



## Mackey (Jan 18, 2010)

AmandaM said:


> Little Brookelyn was released from the hospital this afternoon!!!! This morning her blood work came back showing her WBC was continuing to go down so they decided to let me bring her home on oral antibiotics. She will have a check up next week to check her blood again and make sure the infection is continuing to go away for good. Thank you all for your thoughts and continued prayers for my little angel. It really means the world to me.
> 
> 
> Dear LL,
> ...



God bless you both Amanda. Still prayin.

Thanks, LL


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you ya'll!!! She is 100% better and acting like herself again


----------



## Jasper (Jan 19, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jan 19, 2010)

AmandaM said:


> Thank you ya'll!!! She is 100% better and acting like herself again



Really great news!!


----------

